# Anyone tried feeding "sea monkeys" to Bettas?



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I live in the middle of no where with no real access to fish stores. Heck the nearest Petco is over an hour away. I have been trying to think of a neat live treat for my Betta. It occured to me that Sea Monkeys are pretty cheap and small and I can get them close to home on a regualr basis. 

Has anyone treid it? Is it a horrible idea? Thoughts?


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

Psylk87 said:


> I live in the middle of no where with no real access to fish stores. Heck the nearest Petco is over an hour away. I have been trying to think of a neat live treat for my Betta. It occured to me that Sea Monkeys are pretty cheap and small and I can get them close to home on a regualr basis.
> 
> Has anyone treid it? Is it a horrible idea? Thoughts?


"sea monkey" fry would work, not sure about the adult one though. 
the betta would eat anything that moves and fit into its mouth IMAO

not sure about the nutrition content, but as a treat why not.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

I thought sea monkeys were just brine shrimp?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

As far as I know they're just brine shrimp, the problem is whatever you may be told to feed them, it may be poisonous to bettas


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Almost ashamed to admit it.. but I've tried it, lol. I've had a little tank of Seamonkeys going for a year now, lol.

Bettabettabetta wouldn't eat them. Probably because they're salt water creatures. Even the adults are small enough to be used as food but he just spit them out. Mary Jane is picky about her food, she'll only eat if I move the food around, so I end up spending 3 times as long coaxing her to eat then any other fishy. I had thought she might eat them just on the bases that they move.. and she did, right away! Then spit it out. I think they're just too salty for betta to like, live food or not.


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> As far as I know they're just brine shrimp, the problem is whatever you may be told to feed them, it may be poisonous to bettas



no they are triops...................tri because they actually have 3 eyes.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

jase said:


> no they are triops...................tri because they actually have 3 eyes.


Wikipedia disagrees...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea-Monkeys

As does pretty much every bit of information I can find online. They seem to be a variety of brine shrimp.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Tamyu said:


> Wikipedia disagrees...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea-Monkeys
> 
> As does pretty much every bit of information I can find online. They seem to be a variety of brine shrimp.


I had seamonkeys once. And even the sea monkey manual calls them brine shrimp. xD


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

Tamyu said:


> Wikipedia disagrees...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea-Monkeys
> 
> As does pretty much every bit of information I can find online. They seem to be a variety of brine shrimp.


yep these are brine shrimp

Was remembering the wrong product LOL

http://www.notcot.com/archives/2007/11/triops-sea-monk.php


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I do it all the time. I hatch out BBS every day and since I usually hatch too much to feed my just my spawns I throw some in my jars for my adults.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I planned on it once, but my kid got too attached to the sea monkeys.


----------

